# Youtube Music thread



## Cloaked (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sure you all have different preferences to music, but can you find it on youtube?  My favourite piece of music is located here.  It doesn't have words, and the video is completely animated.

I'm rather intrigued about what music the other members of this forum like, and would love to hear it and see any videos that might have been composed around it.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 27, 2009)

Ah, it's one of those awesome animation things... those are really cool. :)

egniryS cimredopyH +) An Injection


----------

